# Need help with chest - pics included



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have been training for about 6 months consistently now and my chest is lacking any size, as well as this I have one pectoral bigger than the other (I understand this can be fairly common though). The dilemma i'm having is, I want to start cutting for the summer but with my chest lacking in size I am considering bulking for a bit longer. So I have a few questions:

- Overall (for the time being) I am happy with the size of my back, legs, arms and want to target my chest. If I reduce the volume I train on my back and legs in order to maintain the size, and increase the volume on my chest, will it give my chest the best chance to grow, whilst keeping size of my back and legs?

- From looking at my pictures, could an estimation be made on my bf %?

 NOTE: Pictures taken on rest day around midday.

Thanks.


----------



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

side image also (guts getting bigger)


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Train harder, eat more. Done


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thats like looking in a mirror - what do you weight buddy?


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you bud.

Dips & better technique and also training my chest twice a week has helped me a hell of alot bringing my chest out to the same standard as the rest of my body


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dips mate. When my chest stalled I incorporated it into my workout and it really helped add some mass.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Incline dumbbell pressing helps.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Drop sets, burn ur chest out, less time between sets


----------



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and advice guys.

saxondale, I'm 190lbs, 6ft2.

So it seems dips are the most preffered. Do you guys do weighted or just high reps? My problem is I can do well over 12 dips a set and have no access to a weighted belt, I need to buy one for sure.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Weighted dips mate.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Count 3 seconds on the way down of a dumbell press, about 6-8 reps usally seems to work for me, dips are awsome to, I bought a belt from Myprotein for about 20kg, decent belt


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

remember your a bodybuilder not a power lifter , so loads of reps spread around 3-4 sets for each movement is the best thing for adding mass to your chest.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Can you feel your chest working when doing your exercises? If not roll your shoulders back when your lying on the bench so you have a slight arch in your back, lower the weight an think about your chest working through every rep, 3secs down an 1 sec up.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

shmit88 said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice guys.
> 
> saxondale, I'm 190lbs, 6ft2.
> 
> So it seems dips are the most preffered. Do you guys do weighted or just high reps? My problem is I can do well over 12 dips a set and* have no access to a weighted belt, I need to buy one for sure.*


Stick a dumbell between your legs


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@shmit88 You may need to just simply change your chest routine. Not sure if you have but if you've been doing the same for a long time that would be why your chest is not growing.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I think you actually look in proportion for your size and build, so just carry on, good food, good rest, and good training. Don't over train, you get bigger by resting and eating.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

training for 6 months and already planning a cut :laugh:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Mish said:


> Stick a dumbell between your legs


Or a few chains round your neck.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Mate of mine had the same problem, everything else coming along nicely apart from chest. What worked for him was no barbell bench press, dumbbells only for flat and incline. I don't know whether it was the fact he was getting more stretch but he said he felt a much better pump just an idea anyway and worth a try, best of luck mate.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I always tend to not blame genetics with myself, but i know for a fact that i dont have a naturally large upper chest, and neither does it barrel at all, but i find that using moore incline dumbbells and flat dumbbell exercises work excellent, and also dips for the lower chest...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

not trying to act the big man here but if u look at my chest on my avatar youll see its quite big

i have lots to build on like everyone else....

For chest i found for me 4 sets of dumbells presses flat bench,,,followed by 4 sets inclined benching then 4 sets of flys depending on what part of the chest you want to build...

For me a mix of inclined and flat back covers it..declined works great to for the lower part of the pecs.

Remember you have 3 parts of the pectorials so work em all..

Its good to swap around after a few months

Its worked for me tho everyone finds it different thats why this bodybuilding is the perfect thing to do


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Chest is defo genetics, see loads of guys do tons of work and get nowhere fast.

Your going to have to hammer it, I'd say twice a week, once at the start with high intensity low weight and then again at the end for the pump 8-12 rep range.

Stay off barbell bench press it's all front delts and tri's, do more incline movements, dips mimics a decline movement and seems to be most popular suggestion in this thread i really think flat benching is more an ego exercise better contraction on a decline movement and longer range. Personally i work alot on incline to bring out upper chest.

Oh and use dumbells or hammer strength as has already been said just not a fan of barbell bench press for chest however i like it on decline feel the full range of motion and stretch on the chest.


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

I change my routine every 4 - 6 weeks, sometimes higher weights less reps or slightly lower weights with higher reps, sometimes do a period of drop sets.

Have shorter rests 45-60 seconds, started doing this recently on everything and have seen an improvement (was resting 1min 30)

Also if your wanted that 'valleyy in between your pecs, try using a barbell and a slightly narrower grip, you wont work the whole width as you chest as much so include flys


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi mate what's your chest routine...I'm on a mobile so I might have missed it


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

6 months is nothing mate dont worry about cutting or bulking your still a noob, just eat loads keep it clean high protein and youll grow. Do that for a year at least or you'll have no muscle to cut back to. Plus you should be more muscular and leaner after a year anyway.

In terms of uneven chest try workibg with dumbbells, there great for sorting imbalances


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

My chest day seems to be working good from this

chest/triceps

flat bench 5 rep max

incline bench 4x12

dips 5x10 body weight,weighted aggravates my shoulder so Im just sticking to body weight,I also lean as far forward as I can.

kickbacks 5x20


----------

